# R4 Firmware 1.19 Not Official



## JPH (Sep 25, 2008)

*R4 Firmware 1.19 Not Official*
To Cut Out the Rumors...



The rumors about a new, real R4 Firmware are *absolutely false*.
The "official" R4 1.19 firmware you've been hearing about is not so official. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're really just a hacked version of the YSMenu.

This is just to clear up all rumors - the real R4 Team is not responsible for the updates you guys have been hearing about.


----------



## CPhantom (Sep 25, 2008)

And Yasu will probably rage at us now because of the evil R4team.com clone bastards.

DDoS their site...now. Revenge to earn Yasu's love back.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 25, 2008)

What I find funny is that they just said for the update something like 'fixed a few games' and didn't say what was changed.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 25, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> What I find funny is that they just said for the update something like 'fixed a few games' and didn't say what was changed.


In the chinese language they say the rom numbers of version 1.18


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 25, 2008)

You should put emphasis on the word "real"


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 25, 2008)

"I told you so"


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope Yasu doesn't stop working with YSMenu.

I would kill those people who ripped off/altered the YSMenu


----------



## funem (Sep 25, 2008)

To be honest I would be suprised if they are around for very much longer. Nintendo are out to use them as an example to flash card makers and intend to shut them down.

It's building momentum, but this is an old story linked here Linky


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 26, 2008)

We'll use them clones as a scapegoat for our better carts XD. Hope nintendo pwns them.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 26, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> We'll use them clones as a scapegoat for our better carts XD. Hope nintendo pwns them.



you never know if this is a PR suit or if they really are gonna be goats


----------



## SoulAnger (Sep 26, 2008)

This is awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YaSu, please ignore this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll go backup all the ysmenus.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 26, 2008)

of course, their too lazy!

is YSMenu good?


----------



## Another World (Sep 26, 2008)

jp for all the years i've known you (less than 2 months) this is by far your best post.


----------



## Another World (Sep 26, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> We'll use them clones as a scapegoat for our better carts XD. Hope nintendo pwns them.



i hope our computer takes a dump while transfering all your save files.

seriously man don't ever hope "the man" takes down the flash kit, even 1 of them. it will never be a good thing for us who call this a community. 

-another world


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 26, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> What I find funny is that they just said for the update something like 'fixed a few games' and didn't say what was changed.


That's obviously because they had no idea what YSMenu changed exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you cleared this up JPH. And now I hope that Yasu won't be too mad, and that he will just continue his developement on YSMenu.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 26, 2008)

A couple things I noticed in the 10 minutes I spent checking out this loader....


The 3rd icon (boot slot2) doesn't work.

If you hit start while on the main menu, it will just lock up.

But it DID boot both Kirby Ultra and Sonic Chronicles.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 26, 2008)

Kirby worked with me regardless..

Im using the firmware Hexane made/copied/whatever he did with it..

Basically ysmenu supposedly.. Its good..


----------



## ZPE (Sep 26, 2008)

It probably booted Sonic Chronicles because er it's a hacked YSMenu (that can run Sonic anyway).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 26, 2008)

Too bad... Ys is enough for the R4 and it seems Yesu won't get tht angry since JPH has already spoken about the fraud
Now saying tht 1.19 will be officially released ever is impossible IMO, let's stop wanting official updates and praise Yesu for his work and avoid getting into these things
Obviously i thought so for myself tht official is gonna be but now i don't think so ever since no one will ever dare to!


----------



## Elomari1 (Oct 15, 2008)

hey wats up


----------



## blackbandit1258 (Feb 7, 2010)

Who cares what it is! It got my game to work!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 7, 2010)

wtf did you necro-bump?!


----------



## zeromac (Feb 7, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> wtf did you necro-bump?!


whyd u respond?


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

blackbandit1258 said:
			
		

> Who cares what it is! It got my game to work!!!


Nice over a year bump.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2010)

blackbandit1258 said:
			
		

> Who cares what it is! It got my game to work!!!



Seriously? GTFO.

Mod's lock please.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 7, 2010)

who cares you put some other firmware on your shitty r4 clone
no 1 gives a shit


----------



## zeromac (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> blackbandit1258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we really need 3 people quoting the exact same thing?


----------

